# Kliche Switch Truebypass!!



## Travis (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi!

I wanna install a switch to bypass the buffer on the kliche build, could be possible? affect the tone?

thanks


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 15, 2021)

AionFX's Refractor project has the switch and a schematic for it:









						Refractor Professional Overdrive
					

A part-for-part replica of the Klon Centaur / KTR, a mythical overdrive effect noted for its high-end tone and price.




					aionfx.com


----------



## Travis (Dec 30, 2021)

Travis said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wanna install a switch to bypass the buffer on the kliche build, could be possible? affect the tone?
> 
> thanks


Hi guys, someone could Help me with the switch?

I build a long time ago but I'm not sure How to switch between truebypass and buffered...


Thanks guys


----------



## Travis (Dec 31, 2021)

Up!


----------

